# New Lyft queue added rider?



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

I picked someone up for a quick trip to get some wine. I was willing to wait outside, she was cute.

As I am about to drop her off, she is trying to change the address in the app back to her hotel. I get a Ping that "justin" has been added to the ride. I couldn't check to see if it was a line or not. I had to click complete ride, and I get brought to Justin at SNA for a ride.

I know UBER does this ride stacking, does Lyft always do it and this is just the first time I have received one, or is this something new?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like the cute girl was on a Line ride. That is why you got a second pax or her ride was shown as completed and the system pinged you for another ride.

Forgot to add - on a Line ride, a pax cannot have two stops


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Looks like the cute girl was on a Line ride. That is why you got a second pax or her ride was shown as completed and the system pinged you for another ride.
> 
> Forgot to add - on a Line ride, a pax cannot have two stops


Yea I bet that's what it was. I couldn't find anything on the app to show me the difference. Just said a ride, not line or anything.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

If its lyft line add both pax profiles will show on lyft app. You can check by going to where you would call pax.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

Doesn't need to be a Line, I have had regular Lyft riders added to my queue as I was dropping off another lyft rider.

I have also had Lyft rides added to queue at the end of a Line ride, and have also had Line rides added to my queue at the end of a Lyft ride.

This does not happen often, but seems to happen when Lyft is desperate for driver and you are the best (and closest) option.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

That's cheating, they're are pushing us rides so we won't cancel afraid of deactivation.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

aflexdriver said:


> That's cheating, they're are pushing us rides so we won't cancel afraid of deactivation.


Seen it for regular rides as well (stacking). You don't get to see the new pax rating and decide for yourself. If uber/lyft want to add someone, I want the option to reject it. Otherwise it's a Line/Pool and I'll just skip it and cancel when I drop off that first pax. 
I respond to their message about the cancellation saying I didn't want that new passenger since they are so low rated.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Seen it for regular rides as well (stacking). You don't get to see the new pax rating and decide for yourself. If uber/lyft want to add someone, I want the option to reject it. Otherwise it's a Line/Pool and I'll just skip it and cancel when I drop off that first pax.
> I respond to their message about the cancellation saying I didn't want that new passenger since they are so low rated.


Will that cancellation count against us or they will forfeit?


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

BSki said:


> I picked someone up for a quick trip to get some wine. I was willing to wait outside, she was cute.
> 
> As I am about to drop her off, she is trying to change the address in the app back to her hotel. I get a Ping that "justin" has been added to the ride. I couldn't check to see if it was a line or not. I had to click complete ride, and I get brought to Justin at SNA for a ride.
> 
> I know UBER does this ride stacking, does Lyft always do it and this is just the first time I have received one, or is this something new?


This happens to me often, which is why I always ask them to put in a second destination. That way you can wait for them and not worry about getting another ride.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Lyft Line does not exist in Orange County CA, so it couldn't have been a line.

I was not done with my first ride yet. It could have been that she put in the wrong address and needed to change it, but now I didn't have the option to as I had someone else (10 mins away as well) waiting for me to pick them up for a ride I didn't even have a chance to accept.

I will reach out to lyft, something seems off.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

While on the ride, in the upper left part of screen it will show Lyft if regular ride, and Line if a POS line ride... at least thats what it shows on my iOS app...


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

BSki said:


> Lyft Line does not exist in Orange County CA, so it couldn't have been a line.
> 
> I was not done with my first ride yet. It could have been that she put in the wrong address and needed to change it, but now I didn't have the option to as I had someone else (10 mins away as well) waiting for me to pick them up for a ride I didn't even have a chance to accept.
> 
> I will reach out to lyft, something seems off.


Not sure about OC, but it happens all the time in LA. Usually the next pickup is nearby your drop off.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

I chatted with Lyft, they said that demand was very high and I was the closest driver so they just added the next ride to my queue. It was not a line ride.

Kind of shitty that they would do this instead of allowing SNA to surge. A flight landed and they just started handing out requests.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

BSki said:


> I chatted with Lyft, they said that demand was very high and I was the closest driver so they just added the next ride to my queue. It was not a line ride.
> 
> Kind of shitty that they would do this instead of allowing SNA to surge. A flight landed and they just started handing out requests.


They've been doing that for a while, it didn't even occur to me about it when I initially read the post.


----------

